# Bartholomew Quarter-inch maps Ireland



## Wardy (21 Apr 2011)

I have three Barts quarter-inch contoured maps: 2 Dublin-Roscommon/ 3 Wexford-Tipperary / 5 Galway-Mayo available for cost of postage & packing (£2.36 2nd class) if anyone is interested. Covers are rubbed, slightly frayed at edges and have a biro scribble on back, but maps are in very good, clean condition.


----------



## jags (21 Apr 2011)

don't mind me asking but what kind of maps are these .
i'm here in ireland so i wouldn't mind getting them.
drogheda to be exact.


----------



## Wardy (21 Apr 2011)

jags said:


> don't mind me asking but what kind of maps are these .
> i'm here in ireland so i wouldn't mind getting them.
> drogheda to be exact.



They are basically road maps at a scale of 4 miles to 1 inch. I used them during a cycle tour of south-west Ireland back in the 70's. They show a wealth of detail including roads and tracks, spot heights, contour shading, youth hostels etc. Too good to throw away.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Apr 2011)

If jags spits em out ill have 'em.


----------



## jags (21 Apr 2011)

well wardy if your giving them away i would love to have them.
i'm planning on doing a few tours this year here in Ireland and they might come in very handy.
thanks.


----------



## Wardy (21 Apr 2011)

jags said:


> well wardy if your giving them away i would love to have them.
> i'm planning on doing a few tours this year here in Ireland and they might come in very handy.
> thanks.


No probs jags. They're yours. I've lots of happy memories of my tour there.


----------



## jags (22 Apr 2011)

Wardy said:


> No probs jags. They're yours. I've lots of happy memories of my tour there.



thanks buddy appreciate that ,i did send you a pm .


----------



## jags (25 Apr 2011)

i will send postage first thing in morning.
thanks again.
jags.


----------



## jags (3 May 2011)

maps came today wardy thanks a million. they sure are different than today's maps also Ireland sure has changed since they were first published.
i would imagine all the road numbers are completely different but so much detail in them.
again thanks glad you didn't bin them.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2011)

jags said:


> maps came today wardy thanks a million. they sure are different than today's maps also Ireland sure has changed since they were first published.
> i would imagine all the road numbers are completely different but so much detail in them.
> again thanks glad you didn't bin them.



Not much different to to todays maps, just a different style due to the printers style. Road numbers are the same, however they will not show the "motorways" built since. Newer more detailed maps are available from the Irish OS.

And yes it, Ireland, has changed.


----------

